
Ask HN: What cities have gigabit fiber internet access? - drudru11
Here is a question I haven&#x27;t seen asked.<p>What cities on the planet have good gigabit fiber internet access?<p>1. The access should be generally available to anybody in the community, or within a large area of the community.<p>2. Speeds should be 1 gigabit or higher and symmetric.<p>3. It would be <i>really good</i> if consumers were allowed to run servers (web, irc, etc.)<p>4. Access <i>should</i> not be limited to regions. For example, if there are nation state firewalls, you should mention that.<p>5. Static IP addresses are not a requirement. Static IPv6 would be nice though.<p>6. Please mention price.
======
malux85
London, hyperoptic, unlimited gigabit (1gn up and down)

There have been months when I’ve pulled terabytes (deep learning datasets in
and out of London datacenter to home)

About £60ish a month

Static IP available for small amount

Not over entire city but expanding

Very happy with service (no affiliation)

No downtime

Not sure what their policy is on running servers, but I had to ask them to
enable something their side before I could ssh home, so there might be
restrictions

~~~
w4tson
London, Community Fibre.

Very similar company and expanding all the time.

I tried their 1Gb service. It’s very impressive. £50 a month.

No affiliation

------
sbfeibish
You supposedly can get 10GB near Minneapolis,MN. I checked Chatanooga,TN
(municipal broadband) years ago. You can get what you want. It'll cost you
more for business service.

1\. Herndon/Oak Hill, VA (1st city to get Verizon FIOS) 1a. I get a Service
Level Account (SLA) at my home

2\. FIOS is symmetric 2a. My sister, who lives a block away, says she gets
residential FIOS at an advertised 1 gigabit 2b. I would get an SLA just to be
sure. 2c. I was told I could get 2 or more lines

3\. I was told I could run a web server. Note that this was years ago.

4\. N/A

5\. I seem to remember you being able to get a static IP address. Naturally,
it costs more. I just use DHCP and AWS. Zero to global reach in no time.

6\. I don't know if Verizon would be upset if I mention price. So I won't. I
really, really like my Verizon FIOS & AWS service.

Hyderabad, India has 1gb now.

------
jsax
York, UK currently has 1Gb coverage across about a 1/4 of the city, with the
rest being connected in the next year I believe. Only £25 ($32) a month.

------
simon_acca
Zurich, via init7: [https://www.init7.net/en](https://www.init7.net/en)

~~~
pointsphere
Nearly all „large“ cities in Switzerland now have fibre.

Symmetrical 1GBit/s is pretty much standard, price is between 60 and 120 CHF
(about 60-120 USD)

You can run anything on it as long as it‘s not commercial, there are no
filters or blocks on it as far as I know.

------
aarongolliver
I've been able to get gigabit everywhere I've lived so far in Seattle (through
either Wave-G or CenturyLink), but I only have a sample size of '3 addresses
in 2 neighborhoods'.

Cost was around $80-100/month.

Symmetric

Dynamic ip address, but CenturyLink link did not support IPv6.

have had no issues hosting web services.

~~~
dylz
Wave and Atlas are effectively condo/apartment only, I don't think I see them
servicing houses.

Centurylink does seem to serve houses.

Webpass also does gigabit now. Their local connectivity leaves quite a bit to
be desired though.

------
Spooky23
Most Verizon FIOS markets have gig access. They don’t like cities, so you’d
need to look at close suburbs.

------
chriscaruso
Seattle, Bellevue $80/month

------
jeffal
Huntsville, Alabama has google fiber for $70/month.

------
InGodsName
I moved from Singapore (where i had 250mbps down /150mbps up) to Mumbai
briefly and I've got 1gbps connection from local operator called Jio Fiber.

There is some local filter but it's on DNS level only. If you change DNS to
something which is outside the country, you have everything available without
any firewall.

It's free for a year or something afaik, i don't know what will be the future
charges.

~~~
nojvek
Jio is amazing. It really made me feel India won’t be left too behind. In a
tiny village which had no reception 5 years ago, I got 6gb for 100rs ($1.5) at
40Mbps on the phone via LTE. That’s better than T-mobile and AT&T.

Really running circles around stagnant US companies.

